# Home made Mummies



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

I made both Guy and Girl Mummies you can see the finished pic at Ralph is a half Mummy Cleo is looking at Crystal my catCleo

Things you need:
platex gloves ( x1 ) Dollar store item
Dollar Trash Bags ( x 10 ) with draw strings
Duck Tape/ packing tape ( x2 )
newspaper for stuffing
Stryo Head 
 Skull Mask
If you want them to stand up do a frame out of PVC
8 yards of Cheese cloth
Coffee or Dark tea for stain ( no herbal )
Plastic bags from supper market ( x4/6)
Putting it together its pretty easy: just take your time


Head and Torso
Take a Drawstring Trash bag and cut the bottom off, Then take you styro head and place in the draw string end of bag, try and line up the seams as shoulders.( If you want a stand this is where you insert the post for the torso precut your post to the right size ) Draw Tight and Tie Off. Stuff with news paper. Shedded is better if you have a way to do that. Form and mush and add more till you are happy with the look use yor tape to contour . Seal open end with tape when chest area is the right size press all the air out so it is firm, ( I layed mine on the floor to do that, tape end of bags to the post )next:

Lower body: take a second bag cut the bottom out of it and slip it around the bottom of the chest area fill it with newspaper too!!! Till you get the right look add your " T" section of the frame on to the post you may have to make a hole on each side of the bag for the legs to fit. Tie off and stuff the strings inside,
take your tape and place one end in the middle of the bag go down around to back ( like you are going between the leg area to make the Bum pull tight.) squeeze all air out. Use Tape to form your waist. If you are making a Lady she will look better with a high waist ( use the smaller bags to make the Breasts fill with newspaper and tape to the upper torso in the right spot.Pass tape through around like she is wearing a cross your heart bra.)

Legs: Take newspaper again to form the legs, place bag on floor and roll long ways get all the air out it will be easier to form the legs with tape. if you want a stand this is the time to insert the pvc pieces,Just roll them up with the bag.
I even took a small bag and balled it up to make a knee and taped it in place.
the feet are the small trash bags again from the supper market filled with newspaper. Make them as big as you want and tape to the ends of your legs dont forget to contour with tape to make a right and left foot.Have the post sticking out of the bottom so you can stand him up later. Place ( slipped down) over the rebarred post you have hammer in the yard 

arms: Take newpaper to form your arms,and as you roll your newspaper filled bag to get the air. Bend where elbow should be and contour with tape. Then Tape to the shoulder area ( you really dont need pipe here ) 

hands: I use platex gloves with shedded newpaper turn the gloves inside out. so the yellow dont show through, using a pencil to stuff the newspaper into the fingers and filled the glove to just above the wraist and tape the on the arms. 

Now for the wrapping: In a Large Bucket I placed all my cheese cloth after I had cut the cloth into 2" wide strips x 4 foot long and some 4x4 strips for elbows and toes and heals . The Cheese cloth I bought at Walmart it comes in a box and sold by the yard ) place in bucket and pour the HOT coffee right on to it. let sit for about a hour then If you can take outside and hang on your clothes line DONT wring out let drip dry. it will start to age. when dry you can start to wrap your mummy. I start with the feet. I take a square piece of 4x4 to cover the toes and heal. I start with the toes 4x4 here placed front to bottom of foot . Then at the bottom of the foot by folding a strip in half to find the center of the strip . once center is found unfold strip and place center botom of toes and cris-cross ends so you get the "X" style pattern when wrapping. IMO this looks Better !!! Over lap the ends but close together all the way up the foot at the heal use another 4x4 piece of a wrap cheese cloth around till foot is covered.kepp adding strips till you get the whole leg covered.
do both legs in this fashion.

Fingers and Hand: you can cover the hand in a cris-cross pattern with the cheesecloth using a 4x4 over the finger area and a smaller piece over the thumb tip or you can cut small strips and wrap each finger seperate depends on you.

Mask: paint your mask with craft piant Black , white, some Brown till you get it to look like you want. I used the plastic cover that was over the mask package and trimmed off the edge of the plastic, place on styro foam head when mask is dry. I also used some small bags here to for filler under the mask. Add hair if you want too!!!! sticking out between the cheesecloth.


Head: I wrap the head in mummy style added the hair as I went. 

Then I wrapped the body of the mummy ( I had help turning her. ) Make sure you keep the cheesecloth as tight as you can, after all was wrapped I coated her with elmer glue once dried the banages dont slip. I half and half the glue with water and pianted it on Heavy. ( may want to do this outside on saw horses. ) be sure you glue the hair in Elmer dries clear so it will not show .

Now your Mummy is Done , I hope you have fun !!! Making yours 
if you have any question please PM me. Thanks Blinky


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Great idea. Thinking of making my own. That would have been today's project if I had more energy.


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

I love your project that is so awesome I may have to try that myself!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

22ndStHorror said:


> I love your project that is so awesome I may have to try that myself!


 Thanks for the kind words if you need any help let me know !!! Blinky


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is a link to my Home Made Mummies Thanks,Blinky 
Mummy Photo Page I finally found my pictures of my mummies,lol


----------

